# Question about 'wanted'...



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I've just been looking in the classified to see how I go about posting a 'want' when I found a collection of stuff for sale - details available under 'lists'.

Where is this 'lists' heading displayed?









tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I think it means the "Misc, Lots, & Lists" catagory in the classifieds. 
Steve


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SLemcke on 29 Dec 2009 07:04 AM 
I think it means the "Misc, Lots, & Lists" catagory in the classifieds. 
Steve 
AHAH!! That makes sense!

Many thanks1

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

